# Wem gehören diese schönen Beine ?



## Poldi77 (11 Jan. 2011)

Ich dachte ich stelle mal ein kleines Rätsel ein.
Ich hoffe das darf man hier. Die Auflösung gibt es dann morgen oder übermorgen mit noch ein paar mehr Bildern von der Dame (international) hier im Thread.

Die Spezialisten unter Euch bekommen bestimmt raus wem diese (wohl)geformten Beine gehören. 

Hier die Bilder zum großklicken:




__



Hoffe Sie gefallen.

Bin auf Eure Antworten gespannt.


----------



## tommie3 (11 Jan. 2011)

Frau Lopez?


----------



## Punisher (11 Jan. 2011)

Nöö


----------



## Poldi77 (11 Jan. 2011)

Frau Lopez ist falsch !!!


----------



## Claudia (11 Jan. 2011)

Mariah Carey?


----------



## Poldi77 (11 Jan. 2011)

Mariah Carey ist auch falsch


----------



## steven91 (11 Jan. 2011)

alicia keys`?????


----------



## Poldi77 (12 Jan. 2011)

Hallo !

Hier die Auflösung.

Die Beine gehören der süßen Nelly Furtado !




 

 

Hat keiner Erraten


----------



## Katzun (13 Jan. 2011)

hätte ich bei den gurcken nie gedacht


----------



## Lübeckerjung (6 März 2016)

Hahaha Überraschung


----------

